# Random interesting wood related video



## DLJeffs (Aug 19, 2021)

I couldn't find a spot to post this so just made up this thread. This CREAPILLS sight has several similar videos with all these really fascinating ways designers have created furniture and stuff that can be transformed into other stuff. I find it interesting and a source of ideas for projects. Thought some others might find it interesting.

Creative wood designs


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2021)

Incredible innovations! Pretty advanced woodworking for some projects, but entertaining, nonetheless! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 19, 2021)

Way too interesting! Lost half an hour in that set of videos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

